# Hi-Rez design PC4 prop controller



## zoluf09 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am looking to use this controller but can not find any information besides the site advertisement. It appears to be simple to use and has basically what I need as a starter, this being the first time I'm doing my own "animation".
Does anyone know if this is a good product?

FYI: I am looking to activate with photo sensors or PIR. My main objective is ambient sound, activated sound, lighting and fog, and will build from there in the future (wiper motors, pneumatics, etc.).


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like it would be similar to tylers prop controller design.


----------



## zoluf09 (Oct 24, 2011)

scream1973 said:


> Looks like it would be similar to tylers prop controller design.


 Yes, I saw that. I've messaged him and hope to hear from him soon.
Thank you!


----------



## ghulse (Sep 9, 2014)

*PC4 Prop Controllers*

I recently bought one of these as well and I'm also a newbie at this kind of stuff. There is at least a set of instructions for this board . . .

http://www.pimpmyprop.com/documents/PC2_PC4_fullpage.pdf

So I ordered a PIR from FrightProps that comes with a 15-foot cable ($29.95), but from my basic research it sounds like you can buy a PIR from Radio Shack or Lowe's and configure it to do the same thing.

I'm also planning on rigging an extension cord to the relay so I can control a flood light. I think you can do this, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------

